# Service Air Filter Gen2



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unless Driving on dirt roads. It's not needed as often. 

I just changed mine st 30k and it was still in great shape.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It actually says 45,000 miles, 22,500 is the passenger cabin air filter. 

Change it more often if you like, or you drive where it's dusty


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> It actually says 45,000 miles, 22,500 is the passenger cabin air filter.
> 
> Change it more often if you like, or you drive where it's dusty


The first time I changed the ego to 16k miles, there were trash leaves, if I opened it and changed it to 45k miles, the turbine would have suffocated.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I had leaves too.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i changed mine yearly when i got the car at 10k it was filthy already and with all the fires in california in the last years its definately gross and the ac blows harder when you change it out


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep. Did my cabin also. What a difference.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just changed my engine one @ 45k and it still looked fine. Car has spent a good bit of time on dusty dirt roads too.


----------

